# There Still Stacked up in Geneva



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Fished NE of marina in 72 FOW 2.6-3 with the waves. Bandits weighted with 2oz and dipsy’s with spoons did the work. Nice grade of fish. 
Did anyone find out the outcome of the father & daughter that needed help out in front of lakeshore ? We broke down our lines and started heading to bula to assist but the last we heard was they were found and being escorted in by a boat. Never heard why they were taking on water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

We fished that same area yesterday out of Geneva and did very well. 00N line was best with a couple Fish O’s and a couple that were just shy. Dispys out-fished the wire by probably 5-to-1 yesterday for us. 
Tons of bait and fish inside around the 54N line but couldn’t get them going in that churned up water. 
It definitely felt like fall fishing yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Labman, are you using the small scorpion stingers or the larger ones? Assuming you were using spoons?


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

The boat that was in distress made it safely back into Lakeshore. I know the boat that escorted them back in.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Smaller moonshine UV spoons pulled the biggest fish, followed by shallow stick baits on the dispys. 
Fish were eating Lake minnows so had to down size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Smaller moonshine UV spoons pulled the biggest fish, followed by shallow stick baits on the dispys. 
Fish were eating Lake minnows so had to down size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Great. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

We were out yesterday and limited quick, set up at about 57 line and had our limits by the 01 pretty much straight out of Geneva. Large size stingers worked for us. 3 dipsy at 180, 1 dipsy at 140 downrigers at 57’-60’
We had our limit when they were asking for any support from any boats near the stacks. Many good fellow fishermen out there jumped right in and helped look! We packed up to head over when they said they were found and being escorted in.


----------



## Captain Mike (Jan 3, 2013)

Labman1127 said:


> We fished that same area yesterday out of Geneva and did very well. 00N line was best with a couple Fish O’s and a couple that were just shy. Dispys out-fished the wire by probably 5-to-1 yesterday for us.
> Tons of bait and fish inside around the 54N line but couldn’t get them going in that churned up water.
> It definitely felt like fall fishing yesterday.
> 
> ...


Could you share what your leads were on the dipsies and which settings? Thanks for the report. Appreciated.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

#3 @ 150’ & # 1 1/2 at 125’
They wanted it slower at 2.1 - 2.2 so dispy’s were likely sinking a bit. 
This could have all changed though after this big cold front this week. Only one way to find out….go get ‘em! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WalleyeWalt (Apr 14, 2021)

Wanted to try one more trip for season. Went out of Geneva last Thursday. Got skunked. Was hoping it was just because of the bad weather earlier that week. Thinking of trying Fairport this Thursday if weather holds. Anyone have any opinion on fish around Fairport recently. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

I’m out of Geneva now. 1 hour in and nothing. At 55 line trolling north. Marks between 55 and 60 feet in 67 fow. Using cranks, spoons and harnesses on dipsey, riggers and boards. More to follow


----------



## ramjoe (May 13, 2007)

MikeG1 said:


> I’m out of Geneva now. 1 hour in and nothing. At 55 line trolling north. Marks between 55 and 60 feet in 67 fow. Using cranks, spoons and harnesses on dipsey, riggers and boards. More to follow


Keep updating heading out tomorrow thanks


----------



## WalleyeWalt (Apr 14, 2021)

Sounds like my last trip. Marks everywhere, no biters. Only walleye I caught was when I gave up and drifted Erie dearies. But they were all shorts. Hope u get on them.


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ramjoe, we’ll b back out if u want to work together


----------



## ramjoe (May 13, 2007)

MikeG1 said:


> Ramjoe, we’ll b back out if u want to work together


I might not be out till bout noon but if your out that sounds good . Do any good today


----------



## ramjoe (May 13, 2007)

MikeG1 said:


> Ramjoe, we’ll b back out if u want to work together


Are you out yet


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

I spoke with someone who was out on 10-4……. Said there was a bad bug hatch……so bad he quit fishing and headed back in……. Said it took 3 hours to clean the boat once back at the dock…..


----------



## ramjoe (May 13, 2007)

man164 said:


> I spoke with someone who was out on 10-4……. Said there was a bad bug hatch……so bad he quit fishing and headed back in……. Said it took 3 hours to clean the boat once back at the dock…..


Wow that sucks


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Went out yesterday morning. Trolled from the 57 to almost the 01 line. Managed to catch 2 nice walleye. Not very many marks at all. Took us 4 hours. I think it's pretty much done in Geneva for now. On to perch fishing for us.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

I was out Wednesday solo. Fished the 00 to the 03. I caught two fish. Screen was void of fish most of the time. They are gone


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

They're on the way back west. Lake had to of turned over with this weather we've had


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/40/00/73D34FBE-1EC9-402B-94DB-A1FF41D263BE/68661207631__0FEB72EA-7A84-4A17-B7A8-E17A88C89528.HEIC

I was also out Wed and Thursday. Ended Thursday with 9. Scattered but still there. Marks were Good at 58 line.


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry, pic didn’t load……


----------

